# Valentines Day 2007



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Awww its Valentines day coming up* 
*Any plans for the special day?*


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Besides hiding under a rock until it passes?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nothing for that day but a bunch of daily suprizes leading up to it. And ofcourse prop building on the 17th


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

**** - ill second that..any ladies want to hide under one with me???  haah1031fan


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Cruella DeVille? LOL

"First you think the lady's the Devil. Then you realize she's not. Then you realize- you seen those kind of eyes- staring out from underneath a rock!"


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm going to be a helper mom at my son's school party... This weekend, we'll write out the kids' valentines for their classmates.

Otherwise, I might make some cupcakes and possibly make some decorations/paper hearts over the weekend with the kids.

I don't make a big deal over Valentine's Day, just like to do a few things with the kids.

Oh, I'll never say no to chocolate.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

1031fan said:


> **** - ill second that..any ladies want to hide under one with me???  haah1031fan


Is there room under that rock? 

Here's what I think of valentine's day (sorry if you've already seen this but it's still a good pic)


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah, what Haunti said.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

LOL me too. We don't celebrate. I might write her a nice letter but nothing more. Its just a day for stores to make money.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm a sucker for mushiness. She's very logical and not real romantic. I'll do something sweet this year and she will just kinda shrug her shoulders. It gets a little frustrating, but I love her anyway.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Here's in case you don't get any Valentine cards this year!

Gallery of unfortunate Valentine cards


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Now that was funny


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

agreed!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

hehehehe Valentines is pre birthday for me. So far I have made out pretty good. I have got 4 new rings, some stuff for my $20 challenge, and a gargoyle. I also got 3 other rings sized so I can wear them when I want. Ummmm I think I might be a tad bit spoiled.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

All that on one day? 4 rings for 1 Valentines day?


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I'm a sucker for mushiness. She's very logical and not real romantic. I'll do something sweet this year and she will just kinda shrug her shoulders. It gets a little frustrating, but I love her anyway.


I'm not a romantic either. My hubby is really nice about it, though-he's taking me to the reptile show (which I like), and then we're going out to dinner.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

reptile show, nice i like that idea.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm with you. A reptile show on Valentine's day.... now THAT is romantic.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Eh, I forgot V-day is on Wednesday. Andy'll be in 'geek' class taking a test, then learning something he already knows, but still has to sit through. So I won't see him from 9:30 in the morning until 9:30 or so that evening.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

We celebrate every day like it's Valentine's Day, so it's just another day to us. I don't buy into that whole Valentines hype. The same dozen roses that you bought last week will cost you TRIPLE that amount for the exact thing just cause it's Valentines day. I HATE that crap!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

I know. Highway robbery.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah, but there are alot of people who pooh pooh(I know, ruff language) Halloween too. I like all hoildays just for the chance to make the day a little different. I don't spend alot, I just buy the cheap Valentines in the box and stick a sucker with it and give to friends and co-workers. At work I wish all the patients Happy Valentine's day, and ask them it they have a sweatie. From the four year old boy who hates girls,to the 94 year old man in the wheelchair who asks me what I'm doing that night. It just makes the day funner(?). I know, I'm a Polyanna. That's probaly why I go so all out on Halloween, so my other personality can come out. BaaHaaHaa!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

slimy said:


> I'm with you. A reptile show on Valentine's day.... now THAT is romantic.


I thought it was pretty cool of him, since he's not a real reptile lover. He said he's going to buy me a snake (or tarantula; my pick) too. Now THERE'S a hubby for you!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Today I am sending out my Valentines card in the mail to my nephew, Isaac. He's only 5 years old and likes to get his own mail. As far as the hubby, he has darts on that night so I am going to make dinner at home. I'm making salmon with a honey-teriyaki sauce, squash au gratin, and asparagus. When he gets home that night, I have a no sugar added blueberry pie with a dollop of sugar free whipped cream, (he's diabetic), and no sugar added vanilla ice cream. I think that's work.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

I like Valentines day for kids...imma buy my kids cards and a chocolate something too when they're at the right age. Its cute. I hate Valentines day cause as a boy I never got anything from the girls....nobody! Maybe my teacher would put a card in my envelope if I was lucky.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Hallmark can keep their "holiday".


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Valentines Day Monsters!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm gonna sit around and watch the most romantic movie I can think of... Evil Dead...


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Well, I already voiced my personal opinion on the day... but I'd like to share this pic of part of what my sappy husband got me: 









Tulips WITH ROOTS, that are a deep red with black centers. They are gorgeous. I hope I can keep from killing them.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

My hubby and I went to The KEG a couple weeks ago, we said it was My Birthday, His apprenticeship and Valentines day all rolled into one. We will spend the evening at home, I will watch him play Tomb Raider, Legend on PS2, we will just hang out a while, and then hit the sack. Sounds romantic enough to me. I got him a card (for 4.00) and I was going to get him a Heart of Turtles, but for 8.99 I could get him double the amount, not in a heart. So I bought him non valentines Turtles. He loves em. I will eat em. It works well for both LOL. 

PS Love the unfortunate Valentines!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm spending V-Day digging out of the snow so I can go refill my wifes pain meds.....she broke her leg 2 days ago when she slipped on the ice 

how romantic is that?


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

im sorry to hear that dave - tell her all of us hope shes feeling better - and as for V-day itself....never had a good one - and this one aint gonna be any different...ughhhh....how much snow you get dave?? 1031fan


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Dave, the fact you are taking care of your wife is very romantic.

Ghostess, your tulips are beatiful. A touch of spring on a cold day!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

1031fan said:


> im sorry to hear that dave - tell her all of us hope shes feeling better - and as for V-day itself....never had a good one - and this one aint gonna be any different...ughhhh....how much snow you get dave?? 1031fan


thanks for the kind thoughts.... as for the snow, it was 8 inches of sleet....driving was like trying to ride a bike thru a sand dune....made it to work though, and now home safe for the eve.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice tulips ghostess when they die just plant them in the yard they should bloom again----yep gave the kids there candy ,stuff teddy bear, big smiles -i love it. also flowers for the wife with a card, me a the misses went out to eat and now its time to relax worked all night & day-dam snow. have a good one everyone


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Check out this pic my wife drew for me for valentine's day.

Jealous?


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Well for me yesterday was busy. I got up and went into work early at the Elementary school. Im one of ten lunch ladies there so I promised to be there by 5:30am and help my boss bake and decorate 12 huge sheet cakes to feed the 650 kids for lunch. So we baked the 12 huge 20 inch by 30 inch chocolate cakes. Then frosted then chocolate and i got to do all the sprinkles and conversational heart candies on them. Oh my back hurt after all that. We have k through 2 grade so we did turn the word side down of the candy hearts so only the plain color of heart would show. But the kids loved it. Oh wait............ok let me back up. My guy knew that I had to go in early...and he lives many miles away...my boyfriend. So that sweet man set his alarm for 3am to be able to call me before I got ready to leave for work wishing me Happy Valentines. So that started my day. Then this Friday he is driving down to spend the weekend with me. So my actual Valentines day will be this weekend. You know Bubble bath, candles, lights over the bed...............lol so Im excited. But crap I still gotta wait til Tomorrow til he arrives,,,,,,,,,,ugggggggggggggggggggg.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Well, me and the hubby were snowed/iced in yesterday. I decided to stay home from work and I made omelets with garlic, sauteed spinach, cheddar cheese, shrimp for breakast and then I made a nice dinner of honey teriyaki salmon, tomato and green squash casserole, steamed asparagus along with a nice homemade bottle of Chianti wine from a neighbor from Christimas. When he got home last night from his dart game, we had blueberry pie with ice cream and a dollop of whipped cream.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

The ice storm knocked out our electric from 9am on Wednesday till 1pm today. We cuddled a lot (even though it didn't really warm us up much). Also got to go out to dinner, which we really hadn't planned on. All in all, it wasn't too bad.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Lets see heater broke took me 3 hours to get parts and fix. Then my daughter goes to bed and leaves the kero heater on. So I wake up Late at 5 am to a house full of soot and smoke a nose full of ash miners lung and a real bad disposition. Did i mention that that was after pushing snow for 20 hourrs. 
AHHH that felt good thanks for letting me vent. besides I prefer to give little assotred suprises instead of on day where it seems sweet but so fake. Not to mention she was at work.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

My Valentines Day isn't over... I'm going into school soon as "helper Mom" for my son's class party, which was postponed as he didn't have school yesterday.

I don't mind Valentine's Day. Mr. Wicked and I only exchange cards - no gifts or anything; that's just how it's always been. But the sentiment is nice...

These days, I enjoy doing the stuff with the kids. When my kindergartener was writing out his cards, he came to a girl named Kaylee. He said "I hate Kaylee!" but wrote the card, none-the-less... LOL Gotta love it!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

i sat at home doing nothing, talking to my walls since at least THEY listen. the usual


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*They're walls, they dont hear. Sorry. Looks like you were ALONE! hahah
just kiddn around, Im sure they listen.*


----------

